# Billing for completion of forms



## kaldridge (Apr 26, 2017)

My physicians are looking to establish a policy for completion for forms. Anyone else doing this and have any tips? I know they can't charge for SSI disability forms, are there other restrictions? Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't know of any payers that reimburse for completion of forms. CPT 99080 i believe it is. 99080 cant be reported with 99455[FONT=&quot], [/FONT]99456 (workers comp) as those include the form completion in the RVU.


----------



## kaldridge (Apr 26, 2017)

Right we were definitely not planning on these being billed to the insurance companies as I know they wouldn't be covered. These would be collected up front when the forms are dropped off.


----------



## yinna82 (Apr 28, 2017)

My personal physician's office has a list posted at the check in desk of forms to be filled out and the price for each one.  It ranges from work/employment physical, handicap plates/placard forms, and even a sports physical not related to school-they each have their own prices too.


----------

